# Abonnement magazine



## Monsieurmickael (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Dès qu'Apple se décide à mettre un écran Retina sur les iPad, je passe en acheter un, principalement pour les abonnements aux magazines, mais très clairement,* quels magazines proposent un abonnement sur l'iPad*. Il me semble que très peu le font. Est-ce via iBook, une app (ou pire sur Safari...) ?

Mickael.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Des informations ici : http://apps.relay.com/index.php

Et ici : http://fr.zinio.com/


----------



## J-Mac (31 Août 2010)

Monsieurmickael a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dès qu'Apple se décide à mettre un écran Retina sur les iPad, je passe en acheter un, principalement pour les abonnements aux magazines, mais très clairement,* quels magazines proposent un abonnement sur l'iPad*. Il me semble que très peu le font. Est-ce via iBook, une app (ou pire sur Safari...) ?
> 
> Mickael.



A mon humble avis, tu as le temps d'attendre avant de voir arriver un écran "Retina" sur iPad.


----------



## glabeus (2 Septembre 2010)

Abonné à de nombreux magazines US par Zinio, je peux te dire que leur lecture est très agréable sur l'iPad


----------



## Nanoyod (3 Septembre 2010)

J'utilise relay sur ipad sorti cette semaine

c'est très sympa, et assez agréable à lire.

cependant aujourd'hui la limite n'est pas la résolution de l'ipad mais la qualité de la numérisation de certains magazines par relay (variable selon les magazines apparement).
C'est utilisable mais pas parfait, dès que l'on zoome sur une page on voit les imperfections.

Donc pour le moment l'écran de l'ipad convient parfaitement.

En tout cas en complément des ebooks la lecture de magazines est une super fonctionnalité pour l'ipad (très utile pour ceux qui voyagent régulièrement par exemple)


----------



## adri64 (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour. Je rebondis sur ce sujet car c'est un des interets de l'iPad qui me donne envie de l'acheter. Je suis souvent a l'etranger et n'ai pas toujours de connexion wifi dispo.

Ma question est la suivante: 
Est-il necessaire d'etre connecter au wifi pour LIRE les magazines ou seulement pour telecharger les numeros? 
Dans le cas ou il faudrait etre connecter pour les lire, ca me poserait un petit probleme car du coup impossible des regarder ces magazines en avion ou dans les transport...

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## mashgau (8 Septembre 2010)

Seulement pour télécharger, la lecture se fait "offline", bien heureusement !  (pour l'appli Relay en tout cas).


----------



## clochelune (15 Septembre 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Seulement pour télécharger, la lecture se fait "offline", bien heureusement !  (pour l'appli Relay en tout cas).



ça dépend. certains magazines téléchagés directement ne se lisent pas hors connexion. il faudra que j'aille voir cette application. intéressant.


----------



## mashgau (15 Septembre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> ça dépend. certains magazines téléchagés directement ne se lisent pas hors connexion. il faudra que j'aille voir cette application. intéressant.



Tu as un exemple ? J'avais pris un forfait illimité et je n'ai pas constaté ce fonctionnement sur l'ensemble des magazines que j'ai récupérés ...


----------



## adri64 (15 Septembre 2010)

J'ai franchis le pas hier pour l'iPad Wifi 32Go.
Je confirme qu'on peut lire les magazines hors connexion. En tout cas pour les applications Relay et Zinio.
Les appli iSport Auto et Paris Match marchent aussi hors connexion. Mais il faut quand meme être connecté la 1ère fois pour les télécharger. Et après c'est un vrai bonheur.
Tous les contenus supplémentaires sont vraiment exceptionnels!!!


----------



## hollylol (28 Décembre 2011)

J'ai pris un abonnement sur lekiosque.fr, 9,99 par mois, sans engagement, et ça me convient tout à fait (Capital, CinéLive, Inrocks, etc.). Et la lecture, perso c'est toujours un peu délicat mais ça passe. Ça dépend de chacun.


----------

